
Google is bleeding cash trying to take on Amazon in the smart home - startupflix
https://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2018/4/23/17272748/alphabet-google-q1-2018-earnings-nest-smart-home-amazon-competition
======
DrScump
Already posted 2 hours earlier, 20+ points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16908303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16908303)

